# Anyone seen this before?



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

My CRS has an orange spot. Doesn't appear to be a bump, but actually part of the shell! He seems active and healthy. Any thoughts?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It appears to be rather transparent, you can see the red dots on it.. may be some type of defect in the shell, perhaps, missing the normal pigmentation ? See if it persists after the next moult.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks, will be sure to keep track! The colour in person or zoomed in actually seems pretty solid. The diet is well balanced/water parameters are good. I will watch and keep track.

I was a bit concerned that it was a disease or some such thing. I'm hoping it is just a colour morph


----------

